# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Патита Павана прабху, благословите меня!

## бхакт Илья

Харе Кришна!

Дорогой Патита Павана прабху, благословите меня на соблюдения 4 регулирующих принципов и на санкртану!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Дорогой Патита Павана прабху, благословите меня на соблюдения 4 регулирующих принципов и на санкртану!
> 
> Харе Кришна!


Я с радостью желаю вам успеха на пути чистой и возвышенной жизни с в служении Шри Кришне! Помните, что тот, кто внимательно повторяет маха-мантру Харе Кришна и внимательно общается с вайшнавами, то есть избегает оскорблений - обязательно добьётся успеха на этом пути! А санкиртана - это дыхание преданного. Если преданный не делится своим счастьем, то он и не дышит...

----------

